# Mac & Cheese: oven? or stovetop?



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 25, 2019)

The "*4 Levels of Mac and Cheese*" thread got me to thinking of the various versions I've made over the years. Except for the early "Kraft Dinner" version, all of my mac and cheese dishes have been baked in the oven. Except for one. About a dozen years ago, back when I was doing plays at the local community theatre, we had a discussion about mac-and-cheese. I had recently seen an article about the excellent stove top one that Zingermans Roadside Deli (Ann Arbor, MI) would make. If it was that good, I had to make it! Himself and I even drove up to Grafton Village Cheese, a two-and-a-half-hour trip each way from our house, to get the requisite two-year-old raw milk cheddar. Spent a ton of time lovingly preparing all of the ingredients (or at least it seemed that way), cooked it according to the recipe, and plated it. Took one look at the spreading blob on the plate and said "this is special?".  The milks separated from the cheese, giving it a greasy mouth feel. The sauce really didn't cling to the pasta. It was meh. 

However, if you're interested in trying the Zingerman recipe, you can find it here: *Zingerman's Mac and Cheese Recipe*

Do you make your mac & cheese in the oven or on the stove top?


----------



## caseydog (Feb 25, 2019)

I assume you are asking if we "finish" the mac-n-cheese in the oven? It always seems to be started on the stovetop.

I personally prefer mac-n-cheese that is finished by baking in the oven. It is firmer, and I like the crusty parts -- same as with lasagna, I like the corner servings. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 25, 2019)

*casey*, that's exactly what I meant. It would be really tough getting that sauce stirred just right if it was fully prepared in the oven.  Thanks for clearing that up.

Yes to the crusty bits of mac & cheese or the almost burnt cheese on top of lasagna.  I bow out, though, when it comes to brownie corners. Not a fan; I prefer the middle. Which works out perfectly in our house: Himself loves the edges, I get the middle. Win-Win!


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 25, 2019)

> However, if you're interested in trying the Zingerman recipe, you can find it here: Zingerman's Mac and Cheese Recipe



On the rare occasion that I make it, I prefer my mac and cheese baked.

I used to live in Belleville MI, and wasn’t far from Zingerman’s. Love their bread, especially their chocolate cherry bread!

If I were to make their mac and cheese recipe, I’d add a bit of soft cheese to help the cheese and milk come together. Ricotta, cream cheese, maybe even Brie?


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 25, 2019)

Browsing through mac and cheese recipes on google, I came across one in which the macaroni is _cooked in milk!_ Is this weird?

Here’s the link to the recipe


----------



## jennyema (Feb 25, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Took one look at the spreading blob on the plate and said "this is special?".  The milks separated from the cheese, giving it a greasy mouth feel. The sauce really didn't cling to the pasta. It was meh.
> 
> However, if you're interested in trying the Zingerman recipe, you can find it here: *Zingerman's Mac and Cheese Recipe*
> 
> Do you make your mac & cheese in the oven or on the stove top?




The Zingerman's recipe has you add the Mornay sauce to a screaming hot pan with olive oil in it.  Cheese separates and/or gets grainy with high heat.  Plus it doesn't seem like their methodology would allow for the emulsification of the oil added at the end.

Our Stop and Shop sells Grafton Village cheese, although maybe not the specific one you used.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 25, 2019)

Make it on the stove and then bake in the oven with buttered crumbs on top


----------



## cookieee (Feb 25, 2019)

Our favorite way is to bake it in the oven.  But before we do, we put slices of tomato on top and sprinkle with breadcrumbs.  Have been making it that way for almost 50 years. For me, that is my favorite way of eating mac n' cheese. Of course we have made quite a lot of other recipes in that time, but none ever called for the tomatoes.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 25, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Browsing through mac and cheese recipes on google, I came across one in which the macaroni is _cooked in milk!_ Is this weird?
> 
> Here’s the link to the recipe



Hmm - odd assembly but it looks like a riff on this recipe which is amazing.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/no-boil-mac-and-cheese-84382.html

For this one, you don't boil the pasta which means less dish washing


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 25, 2019)

I prefer stovetop Mac and cheese. I don’t like baked pasta dishes in general because of the hard and crunchy pasta parts. Pasta is supposed to be soft. 

Lately I’ve been using the Serious Eats three ingredient Mac and cheese recipe and I like it.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2019)

Actually, I don't remember eating Mac & Cheese as a kid. I don't think my mom ever made it as she was always very aware of calories. I made the box kind for my kids when the two of us would have a going out for dinner date nite, but until I joined DC, I'd bet I only made it from scratch once or twice. I've made it a few times in the last 10 yrs, but not enough to form a real opinion. I'm not even really sure I like how rich and gooey it is. Alfredo pasta isn't for me at all.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 25, 2019)

I voted "bake it in the oven", because after I prepare mac and cheese stove top and mix everything together, it goes into a casserole dish in the oven to heat through and brown the bread crumb topping. I'm not a big fan of crunchy bits in mac and cheese.  

I make mac and cheese about once a year, and for the past several years I've been using a blend of about one third each of cheddar, Monterey jack, and smoked gouda. I love that combo. Ever since I discovered the lovely taste of a little smoked gouda in mac and cheese, I won't even make it unless I have some.   I make it a little on the gooey side, as the sauce soaks in and I don't like a dry mac and cheese. 

Usually it's served as a side with ham and broccoli or asparagus, so I don't add anything else to it.  

Haha....I found myself going on and on..


----------



## kleenex (Feb 25, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Browsing through mac and cheese recipes on google, I came across one in which the macaroni is _cooked in milk!_ Is this weird?
> 
> Here’s the link to the recipe



I would say no as you can find many more recipes online that use milk in a mac and chese.

I would like to say that past few times I have made mac and cheese I have done it on the stovetop with a boiling mix of milk and water.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 25, 2019)

kleenex said:


> I would say no as you can find many more recipes online that use milk in a mac and chese.
> 
> I would like to say that past few times I have made mac and cheese I have done it on the stovetop with a boiling mix of milk and water.


But do you boil the pasta _in the milk_? Almost every recipe I’ve seen; you boil the pasta according to package directions, that is, in boiling salted water. Then you make your bechamel, add cheese to it, and finally add the cooked pasta.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 25, 2019)

My mom always baked her mac and cheese but I do mine on the stovetop.  I started to make my own when the kids were little and I realized how awful the Kraft box mac and cheese was. I would often start with that boxed dinner but added some cream cheese to it. From there it was an easy leap to start with my own macaroni.  Now I use elbow macaroni, cream cheese, some Velveeta, cheddar, Swiss, etc. I'll use whatever cheese I have besides the cream cheese and Velveeta.  This is the only dish I use Velveeta in but without it this mac and cheese is not as creamy.  I don't use flour.  I just add the cheeses to buttered noodles and some milk.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 25, 2019)

I made Macaroni and Cheese only once,
and I used this recipe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwnDs6LWA6w

Back in the day, I loved watching Martha and when I saw
her make this version of Mac `N Cheese, I had to try it.

At the time, we were living in Hawaii and it wasn't
exactly easy to get Sharp White Cheddar Cheese, 
whole Nutmeg nor Gruyère Cheese.
I can't remember now where I got all of ingredients, 
but I did, made the dish (the entire recipe which feeds 12!) 
I was so excited!
I set it down on the table along with a salad for my family of four,
AND NO ONE LIKED IT!!!
Except for doggie-boy-Vito and me


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2019)

Kgirl, I'm wondering if  you're hubby gave it a try since he hates anything 'creamy', right?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 25, 2019)

I may be the only one I know who doesn't care for homemade mac'n cheese. As a kid, I liked the Canadian boxed Kraft Dinner, but didn't like the US version.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 25, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, I'm wondering if  you're *hubby gave it a try* since he hates anything 'creamy', right?



*K-L*, actually, yes DH did try ONE bite, 
moved his plate to the side, pulled his salad plate 
in front of himself and asked for more,
_SALAD!!_ 
I do have to give him credit that he didn't spit 
the Mac `N Cheese out into his napkin, 
all with no whining


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 25, 2019)

Dawgluver said:


> I may be the only one I know who doesn't care for homemade mac'n cheese. As a kid, I liked the *Canadian boxed Kraft Dinner, but didn't like the US version.*




*Dawg*, I had no idea there where two types of Kraft Mac`N Cheese,
I'll look for that when we drive north, on to Alaska


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2019)

Dawgluver said:


> I may be the only one I know who doesn't care for homemade mac'n cheese. As a kid, I liked the Canadian boxed Kraft Dinner, but didn't like the US version.


 You aren't the only one who doesn't care for homemade mac 'n cheese. I don't know if I like the boxed stuff. I have never tried it because I hate the way it smells.

And for those who don't live in Canada, we call the boxed stuff from Kraft, "KD" or "Kraft Dinner".


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2019)

There should have been an choice in the poll for "don't eat or don't like mac 'n cheese".


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 26, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There should have been an choice in the poll for "don't eat or don't like mac 'n cheese".



+1...  

Ross


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 26, 2019)

I like it, but I don't make it often.  I like it either way if it's got enough sauce, but I've had it baked where the sauce mostly disappears and it comes out rather dry.  My wife prefers it that way, so as a result we rarely have it.  

I like it mostly done on the stove top, then flashed at high heat in the oven just long enough to make the panko and the edges golden brown, but the main body is still nice and creamy and cheesy.  I've had the Mac 'n Cheese side dish at Red Robin, and they do it really well, in my opinion.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There should have been an choice in the poll for "don't eat or don't like mac 'n cheese".


It probably never occurred to her that someone doesn't like mac 'n cheese [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2019)

RPCookin said:


> I like it, but I don't make it often.  I like it either way if it's got enough sauce, but I've had it baked where the sauce mostly disappears and it comes out rather dry.  My wife prefers it that way, so as a result we rarely have it.
> 
> I like it mostly done on the stove top, then flashed at high heat in the oven just long enough to make the panko and the edges golden brown, but the main body is still nice and creamy and cheesy.  I've had the Mac 'n Cheese side dish at Red Robin, and they do it really well, in my opinion.


^^ This, except that DH likes it the same way I do.

Anyone ever make jalapeño mac 'n cheese? There's a restaurant near us that does it really well.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 26, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> But do you boil the pasta _in the milk_? Almost every recipe I’ve seen; you boil the pasta according to package directions, that is, in boiling salted water. Then you make your bechamel, add cheese to it, and finally add the cooked pasta.



We have like thousands of ways to do mac and cheese and with the stovetop recipe I use uses a boiling mixture of Milk and water and boil the pasta in it.   THEN mix in one cheese over the heat and the other off.  EASY PEASY...

And we can also fully argue HOW many cheeses is TOOOOOO many cheeses for a mac and cheese.

This one has measly ten in it though.
http://dariuscooks.tv/10-cheese-mac-cheese/


----------



## kleenex (Feb 26, 2019)

RPCookin said:


> I like it, but I don't make it often.  I like it either way if it's got enough sauce, but I've had it baked where the sauce mostly disappears and it comes out rather dry.  My wife prefers it that way, so as a result we rarely have it.
> 
> I like it mostly done on the stove top, then flashed at high heat in the oven just long enough to make the panko and the edges golden brown, but the main body is still nice and creamy and cheesy.  I've had the Mac 'n Cheese side dish at Red Robin, and they do it really well, in my opinion.



DRY mac and cheese


----------



## kleenex (Feb 26, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There should have been an choice in the poll for "don't eat or don't like mac 'n cheese".



WHAT


----------



## caseydog (Feb 26, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There should have been an choice in the poll for "don't eat or don't like mac 'n cheese".



Are you one of them thar commies? 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Are you one of them thar commies?
> 
> CD


 Depends on your definition of commie. 

I grew up with Scandinavian parents who had never heard of mac 'n cheese. I never had it at home. I never liked the smell of it at anyone else's house, so I never tried it until I was an adult.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Depends on your definition of commie.
> 
> I grew up with Scandinavian parents who had never heard of mac 'n cheese. I never had it at home. I never liked the smell of it at anyone else's house, so I never tried it until I was an adult.



Mac-n-cheese is an American classic, and by American, I mean the United States of America. I know Canada is also "American." Mac-n-cheese is as "American" as hot dogs and apple pie. It is one of few foods that kids go nuts for, and adults actually love, too. 

Of course, kids love the boxed Kraft mac-n-cheese. Adults in the US are increasingly drawn to the "adult" mac-n-cheese being offered at chef-driven restaurants. I outgrew the boxed stuff (especially after living off that and ramen toward the end of every semester as a college student). 

So, I am a sucker for "gourmet" mac-n-cheese. I like tasting creativity in general, and mac-n-cheese is a food with so many possibilities, IMO. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 27, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There should have been an choice in the poll for "don't eat or don't like mac 'n cheese".





Just Cooking said:


> +1...



Who ARE you people? 



GotGarlic said:


> It probably never occurred to her that someone doesn't like mac 'n cheese [emoji38]


Exactly. It's like learning that aliens live among us.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 27, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Mac-n-cheese is an American classic, and by American, I mean the United States of America. I know Canada is also "American." Mac-n-cheese is as "American" as hot dogs and apple pie. It is one of few foods that kids go nuts for, and adults actually love, too.
> 
> Of course, kids love the boxed Kraft mac-n-cheese. Adults in the US are increasingly drawn to the "adult" mac-n-cheese being offered at chef-driven restaurants. I outgrew the boxed stuff (especially after living off that and ramen toward the end of every semester as a college student).
> 
> ...


Apple pie isn’t as American as you think: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-apple-pie-linked-america-180963157/

Neither are hot dogs:
https://www.hot-dog.org/culture/hot-dog-history

From where, incidentally, did the phrase “easy as pie” come? Sure, pie is easy. If you’ve been making them for 20 or 30 years!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> *Apple pie isn’t as American as you think:* https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-apple-pie-linked-america-180963157/
> 
> *Neither are hot dogs:*
> https://www.hot-dog.org/culture/hot-dog-history
> ...



Hot dogs... apple pie... UNDER ATTACK! I just forwarded your post to Donald Trump. You are in big trouble now. Be prepared to have a wall built around your house. 

Back off, or I'll call in Mike Pence. No cake for you!!!

CD


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 28, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Apple pie isn’t as American as you think: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-apple-pie-linked-america-180963157/



14,000 varieties of apples?  Wow!  I knew apples weren't solely American, and it seems logical that with them being around for 500+ years that someone would have made them into a pie at some point before they migrated to the New World.  But I would never have guessed even close to that number of different varieties.



JustJoel said:


> Neither are hot dogs:
> https://www.hot-dog.org/culture/hot-dog-history



While the wiener sausage itself may not be "All American", the sandwich that we know as the "hot dog" certainly seems to be uniquely American, from all of my reading on it.   



JustJoel said:


> From where, incidentally, did the phrase “easy as pie” come? Sure, pie is easy. If you’ve been making them for 20 or 30 years!



Good question.  I've never made a pie... not willing to tackle making a pie crust, and just never go around to trying it with store bought.  I'd really like to make apple pie like my mom's.  About twice the apples of any other pie I ever ate, and just enough of the sauce to tie it all together.  She sliced the apples thinly, never used anything but winesap apples for their tartness, then balanced that with enough sugar and spices to give a great contrast between the tart fruit and the sweet juice (she used about twice as much spice as any recipe, and made her own crust).  Winesap apples retained some of their crunch even after baking.... making me homesick right now.  She always served it the English way with sliced cheddar cheese on the side.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2019)

Easy as pie - Wikipedia


----------



## Janet H (Feb 28, 2019)

All this pie talk has me thinking that a mac and cheese pie with a crust might be fun to try.  I like mac n cheese, I love good pie crust.

This looks fabulous: https://food52.com/recipes/2797-stuffed-macaroni-and-cheese-pie-with-herbed-topping

One of the comments suggests a mini version.  YES!! a personal sized mac n  cheese pie.  Swoon.....


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 2, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Easy as pie - Wikipedia


Thanks TL. Ineresting.


----------

